# Lou's Short Stick - Feelin' Good



## beelowSS (Dec 11, 2006)

I installed my Lou's Short Stick this weekend and have driven the car roughly 350 miles since the install. I gotta say that for $65.00 and a few cuss words to get the damn knob off the stocker, it feels awfully good. It looks bitchin' and feels fantastic. The only issue I had with it is that it's hard to neatly situate the top of the leather mesh, but otherwise looks pretty sick. The shifter really changes the overall perception of the car while driving it because the throws are so dramatically different and compact.

I've seen a few guys torn whether to spend a few benjies on the GMM or to simply get the LSS...if money is an issue, get the LSS!


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey, question for you: Is the LSS a new unit, or the stocker shortened? 
I ask becuase the stocker is rubber isolated, if you noticed. Just curious how is the LSS. And how shorter than stock. Thx.
JC


----------



## ohmy (Jan 16, 2007)

I got Lou's short stick for my GTO, I gotta tell you, its the best 60 bucks I ever spent, its just about perfect. The shifts are perfect lenght now, the knob fits great, I can actually feel the gears and my interior no longer looks like it has a truck stick. 

And, on a side note, I think that GM put that ridiculous stick in the GTO to clear the cupholders - forget about using your cupholders with a shorter stick. I mean the placement of the cupholders was never great to begin with, but with the short stick its completely useless unless your cupholders are 3 inches or shorter. All in all though loosing my cupholders is a sacrifice I will gladly make.

Great job on the stick Lou!!! Even better than the one for the F-Body!!!


----------



## tabes117 (Dec 14, 2006)

+1

Just installed LSS with stock knob yesterday. Took it for a quick drive and I like it!! The install took about 30 mins. Must of that was messing with 4 little screw drivers to get the clips off the stock shifter.

Overall for the $65, well worth it. :rofl:


----------



## batsallover (Jan 1, 2007)

I am eagerly waiting for mine to arrive with my skip shift eliminator. :cool


----------

